# Ford 841 hydraulic issue on 3 point hitch



## CAEMI (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been freshening up an 841 I picked up late this summer from a "dontwanter"...a guy that didn't want the tractor because it would not run right for him. 

I noticed that the 3 pt hitch would not raise over 23" off the ground at the end-of-arm. I didn't figure it would be a huge deal even though it ran for crap. So, I took a chance and loaded it up.

I changed the hydraulic fluid today hoping that the old oil might have been part of the problem but, nope, its still languishing at about 23". It is strong but won't raise all the way. But during the process of messing with it, I found that if I reached over and pulled on the 3 point "yoke" while sitting in the seat that, for some weird reason, the thing would come the rest of the way up - to like 33" off the ground measured from the end-of-arm.

I had noticed that, once or twice, the lift had done this on its own before I got to messing with the oil. And I noticed you cannot lift up on the arms to get it to lift all the way - only pulling on the yoke seems to get it done. It does not take a lot of muscle - a nine-year-old girl would have no trouble - but you do have to fiddle it about a bit while pulling and then it just sort of takes off and lifts the rest of the way.

Does anyone have any ideas why...or, better yet, how to fix this?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy CAEMI,

I got it! I got it! Put a bungi cord on it!
_____________________________________________

Let's check the pump first. Your hydraulic pump has a test port on it for priming and to check that it's pumping. See item #17 on the attached diagram. Two checks to make:

1. Install a pressure gauge (2500-3000 psi) in this port. The initial pressure should be about 2200 psi. When it refuses to lift to full height, check the pressure.

2. The decline in pressure may be due to the pump sucking air, due to a leaking suction connection somewhere. When you first use it, all is well, but as air builds up in the system, it begins to weaken. When the pressure drops, install a hose barb into this pump port, and a clear plastic tubing (no pressure) back to the filler port of the hydraulic reservoir. Start the engine and check for air bubbles in the tubing. 

3. If you conclude it's the pump, put a rebuild kit in it. If you conclude it's sucking air, replace O-rings on the suction side. If you conclude the pump is working OK, then you're going to have to pull the lift cover.

PS - Afterthought, If you are not getting pressure at the pump, chain the lift arms down to the axle and then raise the lift lever.


----------

